# APPUNTAMENTO: Gentoo pub a Milano

## anborn

Ladies (quali..??  :Crying or Very sad:  ) e, soprattutto, Gentlemen:

Dopo il successo del Gentoo pub in Ticino, e dopo i feedback positivi trovati sul forum "Sondaggio: Chi é di Milano" ecco a voi l'edizione milanese del Gentoo-pub.   :Wink: 

Veniamo al dunque:

scoprendo che mi piace parecchio metter su queste cose vi propongo un bel raduno milanese di Gechi e Gentooisti vari!!

Vi butto là, tanto per cominciare, un WHEN: periodo dal 26/02 al 6/03 che ne dite?

Un WHERE: a Milano   :Cool:   (il posto specifico lo decidiamo + avanti).

Quanti ci sarebbero? E più importante: quale giorno preferite?

Sto dando per scontato il fatto che il Gentoo-pub ha una valenza oraria aperitivo-cenale-postcenale.. ma se avete preferenze diurne dite pure...

Anb il "Gentoo-pub launcher"  :Laughing: 

----------

## b10m

Bravissimo!

Io preferirei un dopo cena in modo da poter fare due chiacchiere tranquillamente ma soprattutto a stomaco pieno...

Oppure una pizzata stile "gia' che ci siamo gli sfasciamo il locale"?   :Laughing: 

----------

## alexerre

Raga, ci vorrebbe anche un posto per avere una connessione ad internet e una presa AC per i notebook  :Very Happy: 

Scherzi a parte...io ci sono però preferirei infrasettimanale perchè nei weekend ho qualche problemuccio...

Cmq in linea di maxima ci sto di brutto ad un randevouz  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT> io ci posso essere dopo il 4/6

----------

## randomaze

Diciamo che io dovrei esserci per un aperitivo... penso che il pub-launcher possa cercare di organizzare a partire dall'aperitivo, poi chi vuole se ne va a prendere la pizza  :Wink: 

quasi sicuramente nell settimana proposta non posso neanche per l'aperitivo!  :Razz: 

----------

## b10m

No ma... vedo che le adesioni sono molte!

Andreamo noi 3 allora... alla facciazza vostra  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

io ci sono, mooolto volentieri... ma solo nei week-end: il lavoro mi sta ammazzando troppo, per pensare di non essere nel lettuccio alle 10 di sera   :Confused:   :Sad: 

Coda

----------

## anborn

Innanzitutto: Ciao raga!  :Smile: 

Poi.. cerchiamo di sbrogliare un po' la matassa.. dunque, ricapitolando..

b10m c'é, bene  :Smile: 

Coda c'é nei weekend

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Diciamo che io dovrei esserci per un aperitivo... penso che il pub-launcher possa cercare di organizzare a partire dall'aperitivo, poi chi vuole se ne va a prendere la pizza
> 
> quasi sicuramente nell settimana proposta non posso neanche per l'aperitivo! 

 

Sì, io tento di organizzare dall'orario aperitivo in avanti, ovviamente chi ha problemi può arrivare dopo e/o andar via prima (anche perché non fisseremo un orario di chiusura  :Smile:   )

Però, se non puoi neanche per l'aperitivo, nella settimana proposta... é un po' un problema..  :Confused: 

 *alexerre wrote:*   

>  io ci posso essere dopo il 4/6

  ehm.. vuol dire che ci sei dal 4 giugno in avanti...  :Shocked:   ..o ti riferivi al 4 Marzo (4/3 per la cronaca..  :Razz:  )?  E comunque, a parte questo hai detto che preferisci infrasettimanale..

Uhm.. inconciliazione tra le preferenze di Alexerre e quelle di Coda.. dobbiamo riuscire, limando orari e preferenze a svoltarla in qualche modo..

O Coda riesce a dormire poco un giorno infrasettimanale (@Coda: se vedi che si fa tardi al limite saluti tutti e vai..) o Alexerre riesce risolvere i problemucci e a esserci un weekend.

Ovviamente sono attese molte altre adesioni...  :Razz:    Coraggio ragazzi.. sotto a chi tocca..!  :Very Happy: 

Anb a.k.a "The Gentoo-pub launcher"

----------

## akiross

Hola!

Non sapevo ci fosse stato un incontro zona ticino  :Neutral: 

comunque sono di Legnano, e io verrei volentieri. Sono libero dal 26 al 28, vacanze  :Very Happy:  gli altri giorni (domenica) li impiego per studiare

Non sono molto pratico di milano, quindi se c'e' un posto abbastanza accessibile (tipo treno e metro) meglio  :Very Happy: 

per quanto riguarda l'ora... bho! la sera immagino sia un po' problematico tornare a casa ne'?

se si riesce a fare il pome meglio, anche se immagino che sia impopolare come orario... magari voi lavorate :\

A me andrebbe bene una pizzata, se magari vengo con un amico patentato cosi' mi faccio accompagnare andata e ritorno e nn ho problemi d'orario, ma devo vedere... prima fissiamo una data  :Very Happy: 

Oppure se c'e' qualcuno in zona passate a prendermi  :Laughing:  in attesa di pantente... magari l'anno prossimo vengo in macchina  :Laughing: 

bho, o ci starei, anche se un po' limitato per i mezzi

fatemi sapere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## m.mascherpa

Ci sono anch'io ovviamente  :Smile: 

Per quanto riguarda il giorno e l'ora non ho particolari

preferenze, salvo il preavviso con buon anticipo.

A presto

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Non sono molto pratico di milano, quindi se c'e' un posto abbastanza accessibile (tipo treno e metro) meglio 
> 
> 

 

Ahemmm su questo dettaglio farei pressioni anche io  :Razz: 

(...sono un pò scassapalle, lo so!)

----------

## akiross

dai raga, datemi un ottimo motivo per invitare [e convincere a venire] con me la donna dei miei sogni, che purtroppo non esce mai con me e quando puo' io mi gioco le occasioni  :Very Happy: 

non e' un problema se porto anche lei vero? anche se non sa un c@zz sui computer e forse e' gia tanto se associa Linux ad un pinguino  :Very Happy: 

una buona occasione per farle una cultura in materia  :Laughing: 

si ma prima voglio capire che giorno e ora e punto d'incontro in cui lo facciamo  :Neutral: 

ciauz!

----------

## anborn

 *akiross wrote:*   

> dai raga, datemi un ottimo motivo per invitare [e convincere a venire] con me la donna dei miei sogni, che purtroppo non esce mai con me e quando puo' io mi gioco le occasioni

  A dir la verità é un consiglio difficile da dare..   :Confused:    e purtroppo non esistono how-to a riguardo...  :Laughing: 

L'unico consiglio che ho é dirle che non sarà una serata a tema "informatico", ma una serata a tema "divertimento" (realmente é quello lo scopo del Gentoo pub).

 *akiross wrote:*   

> non e' un problema se porto anche lei vero? anche se non sa un c@zz sui computer e forse e' gia tanto se associa Linux ad un pinguino

  Non é assolutamente un problema, basta che non inizi a fischiettare la musichetta di winzoz...   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

 *akiross wrote:*   

> si ma prima voglio capire che giorno e ora e punto d'incontro in cui lo facciamo

  Il punto di ritrovo sarà Milano-city, sicuramente in un posto raggiungibile con + di un mezzo pubblico (probabilmente treno compreso). L'orario sarà, come da tradizione del Gentoo pub, verso le 18:15, belli carichi per l'aperitivo...  :Cool: 

Per quanto riguarda luogo esatto e giorno vi saprò dire domani sera al più tardi, aspetto solo di vedere qualche preferenza in più e poi vi dico la data esatta.

Anb "the Gentoo pub launcher"   :Cool: 

----------

## b10m

 *akiross wrote:*   

> dai raga, datemi un ottimo motivo per invitare [e convincere a venire] con me la donna dei miei sogni

 

Dille che ci sono io   :Cool: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> dai raga, datemi un ottimo motivo per invitare [e convincere a venire] con me la donna dei miei sogni, che purtroppo non esce mai con me e quando puo' io mi gioco le occasioni 

 

ma cosa siamo diventati ? Prima l'americano in cerca di traduzioni per dare il benvenuto ai genitori italiani della futura moglie, ora questo.... siamo davvero la comunità di supporto piu' strana che abbia mai visto  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> non e' un problema se porto anche lei vero?

 

... ah, beh.... se ti fidi tu  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> anche se non sa un c@zz sui computer e forse e' gia tanto se associa Linux ad un pinguino 

 

chissà, magari associa software libero ad amore libero... e ti va anche di lusso  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## akiross

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Q: ma se non mi date consigli sulla vita vera (che non ho  :Smile: ) cosa me ne faccio di un PC?

[R: Probabilmente ad occupare il tempo che non e' preso da una vita vera...]

comunque mi fido di lei... se non la da a me non la da neanche a voi   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

coda, non e' che magari noi siamo grandi perche' siamo fuori dal comune?  :Very Happy:  mamma che filosofo che sono! In me rivive plattone  :Laughing: 

comunque quando organizziamo? ho pensato che anche nel week end potrebbe andare bene, in effetti sabato sono a casa, basta che non si fa domenica perche' lune sono a sqola (e nessun commento per come ho scritto sQola, per favore  :Very Happy: )

ciauz!

edit:

vabe, io le ho mandato un mess, spero che dica di si  :Neutral: 

BAAAAWW perche' la donna ideale non mi caga!?!?!?

Mannaggia a tutte le altre che non sono mie donne ideali!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *akiross wrote:*   

>   
> 
> Q: ma se non mi date consigli sulla vita vera (che non ho ) cosa me ne faccio di un PC?
> 
> [R: Probabilmente ad occupare il tempo che non e' preso da una vita vera...]

 

l'unico consiglio é di non accettare mai consigli dagli sconosciuti: quindi te lo daro' quando ci vediamo al pub (e intanto dimenticati questo  :Wink: )

 *Quote:*   

> comunque mi fido di lei... se non la da a me non la da neanche a voi    

 

non commento perché son signore  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> comunque quando organizziamo? ho pensato che anche nel week end potrebbe andare bene, in effetti sabato sono a casa, basta che non si fa domenica perche' lune sono a sqola (e nessun commento per come ho scritto sQola, per favore )

 

dai, male che va te lo do io un passaggio... apropos... di dove sei che non ho capito ?

 *Quote:*   

> edit:
> 
> vabe, io le ho mandato un mess, spero che dica di si 
> 
> BAAAAWW perche' la donna ideale non mi caga!?!?!?

 

eh, va beh, ma anche tu ci metti del tuo. Queste cose si dicono a voce: magari facendo anche la figura dei cretini, ma di persona: dai retta, meglio una telefonata, magari ad un'ora strana (direi che ORA, é l'ora adatta), che non un anonimo messaggio... e poi ti levi anche il dente, e il dolore  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## akiross

si, signore  :Very Happy: 

no, non la chiamo, magari domani la vado a trovare e lo chiedo davanti a lei, in faccia nosi' non le lascio via di fuga   :Twisted Evil: 

tanto so che faro' una figura come al solito   :Embarassed: 

sono di Legnano... per andare verso Varese, o meglio, Busto. Al confine piu' estremo della provincia di Milano  :Very Happy: 

Vabe, speriamo... mi preparo psicologicamente al peggio perche' l'ultima volta che ho fatto un giro a casa sua - e dovevo SOLO chiederle un libro - a momenti svenivo... sono troppo sensibile al suo sguardo di ghiaccio  :Neutral: 

in bocca al lupo, aki  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> no, non la chiamo, magari domani la vado a trovare e lo chiedo davanti a lei, in faccia nosi' non le lascio via di fuga   

 

codardo   :Twisted Evil:  ... e vabbeh, sapessi come ti capisco... mi ricordo che anch'io, alla tua età... ma non parliamo del paleozoico  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> sono di Legnano... 

 

eh, figurati, legnano, cosa vuoi che sia. Accordato, se non trovi, hai già un passaggio in auto.

 *Quote:*   

> in bocca al lupo, aki 

 

te la passo, perché sei provato psicologicamente  :Twisted Evil: 

Coda

----------

## alexerre

 *anborn wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  ehm.. vuol dire che ci sei dal 4 giugno in avanti...   ..o ti riferivi al 4 Marzo (4/3 per la cronaca..  )?  E comunque, a parte questo hai detto che preferisci infrasettimanale..
> 
> 

 

Scusate, intendevo dopo il 4 di Marzo  :Razz:  infrasettimanale sarebbe perfetto  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Alexerre riesce risolvere i problemucci e a esserci un weekend.
> 
> 

 

scancarsi dalla famiglia sarà problematico...cmq rimango in stand-by e seguo il 3d  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## gaffiere

sera siori!

io ci sarei con preferenza week-end e soprattutto:

il locale deve essere fuori dalla zona di traffico limitato!!!

per colpa delle telcamere detengo il record di 2 multe in un minuto.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

basta semplicemente beccare la telecamera di ingresso e quella di uscita di corso garibaldi! ma caaaazzz!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

per la birrettina post cena serabbe l'ottimo  :Smile: 

----------

## anborn

Ok, vi lancio una proposta concreta:

Sabato 28/2, Ore 18:15, Staz. Garibaldi (il punto esatto esatto ve lo dico più avanti) (che é raggiungibile con: Treno FS, Metrò 2 "Garibaldi" e Tram 29/30), a Milano

Ditemi un po'.. da qui in avanti comincerò a stilare la lista dei presenti, in modo da non dimenticare nessuno..

Anb

----------

## b10m

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Ok, vi lancio una proposta concreta:
> 
> Sabato 28/2, Ore 18:15, Staz. Garibaldi (il punto esatto esatto ve lo dico più avanti) (che é raggiungibile con: Treno FS, Metrò 2 "Garibaldi" e Tram 29/30), a Milano
> 
> Ditemi un po'.. da qui in avanti comincerò a stilare la lista dei presenti, in modo da non dimenticare nessuno..
> ...

 

Io non ho problemi pero' mi sembra un po' vicina come data per chi si deve organizzare!

Se facessimo il 6 marzo? cosi' nessuno avrebbe delle scuse

----------

## akiross

per me va bene il 28

ciauz

----------

## codadilupo

ci sono sia il 28 che il 6.

Coda

----------

## alexerre

raga io potrei esserci per il 6...Il 28 droppo in battuta...

ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

FORSE ma MOLTO forse devo salire a milano sti giorni, per cui potrei esserci... sicuramente non prima del 6. Vi faro' sapere  :Smile: 

----------

## pascalbrax

io saro' al carnevale, ma tanto vivo troppo fuori zona.

ragazzi, mi raccomando le foto  :Wink: 

----------

## gaffiere

Io passo... mi toccherà fare le maratorne notturne per un progetto porca pupazza...   :Confused: 

come diceva pascalbrax: "mi raccomando le foto  :Wink:   "

così iniziamo a popolare il sito dei gechi no  :Wink: ? 

see ya

----------

## anborn

Lista dei presenti, fin'ora, il 28:

-Anborn

-Codadilupo

-Akiross

-B10m

- Randomaze (?)

Siamo un po' pochini, ragazzi... Tutti gli altri che avevano risposto positivamente al Sondaggio "Chi é di Milano?"

Anb

----------

## akiross

a parte il fatto che io odio le masse di gente  :Smile: 

ma il gentoo pub mira a riempire il locale?  :Smile:  no lo dico perche' fare una chiaccherata in 20 e' un po problematico  :Laughing: 

ciauz

----------

## m.mascherpa

io penso di esserci, sia per il 28 che eventualmente per il

6, che forse è una data migliore che consente a tutti

di organizzarsi.

a presto

----------

## Phemt

penso che per il 6 non ci siano problemi per me  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Lista dei presenti, fin'ora, il 28:
> 
> - Randomaze (?)
> 
> 

 

Purtroppo io il 28 non posso. E, ari-putroppo non ci sono neanche il 6  :Sad: 

----------

## anborn

 *akiross wrote:*   

> ma il gentoo pub mira a riempire il locale?

 

Certo!  :Laughing: 

Vedo che in doversi preferiscono il 6... quindi.. spostiamo tutto e puntiamo a farlo il 6!  :Wink: 

Lista dei presenti il 6:

- Anborn

- Alexerre

- B10m

- Codadilupo

- Randomaze

- m.mascherpa (er Moderetor  :Laughing:  )

- Phemt

Anb

PS= Posto e ora rimangono quelli

----------

## akiross

si, potrei esserci anche il 6, in fondo e' un sabato....

Quindi la data e' il 6? Certo e sicuro che e' il 6? Cosi' magari mi porto dietro un amico/amica (magari meglio un'amica con la macchina, soprattutto QUELLA amica  :Very Happy: )

Ciauz!

----------

## b10m

Ho una proposta: e se facessimo entrambe le serate?

Tipo chi c'e' il 28 bene, iniziamo a conoacerci, poi se ci va ci vediamo anche il 6. Poi magari possiamo creare una "frequentazione" a cadenza fissa (magari anche bisettimanale)...

ditemi

----------

## akiross

per me sarebbe bello

non credo che verrei sempre, pero' ci verrei volentieri

e gli altri?

----------

## anborn

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Ho una proposta: e se facessimo entrambe le serate? 

 

A me andrebbe più che bene.. bisognerebbe sentire che disponibilità hanno gli altri...

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Poi magari possiamo creare una "frequentazione" a cadenza fissa (magari anche bisettimanale)... 

 

Questo mi risulta più difficile.. non essendo quasi mai a Milano..  :Confused: 

Anb

---EDIT---

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Quindi la data e' il 6? Certo e sicuro che e' il 6? Cosi' magari mi porto dietro un amico/amica (magari meglio un'amica con la macchina, soprattutto QUELLA amica ) 

 

La data TENDENZIALMENTE é il 6.

Per l'amica... beh, in bocca al lupo   :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

ciao, stavo per scrivere che il 6 non posso, m'ero sbagliato (sono già a milano per andare a teatro a vedere "il maestro e margherita") e scopro che avete spostato al 6.... sigh!

Facciamo cosi': fatemi comunque sapere orario e posto. Male che va, faccio un salto prima o dopo teatro, ok ?

Coda

----------

## akiross

si ma se non c'e' coda io non ho la certezza di tornare a casa  :Neutral:  a questo punto se non trovo il modo di poter tornare non posso venire :\

vedro' di convincere qualche amico che sn certo che qualcuno viene

mi spiace nn vedere coda!

ciauz!

----------

## randomaze

 *anborn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lista dei presenti il 6:
> 
> - Randomaze
> ...

 

Ehm io veramente avevo detto che "ari-putroppo non ci sono neanche il 6"

In generale al Sabato/Domenica ho problemi, e il 6 più di tutti gli altri (non sono in zona!)

----------

## akiross

Miiiiizzzzeca, mi sa che alla fine siamo in 3 sia il 28 che il 6  :Very Happy: 

alla fine non credo che sia cambiato molto spostandolo al 6  :Very Happy: 

riusciremo a fare questo gentoo-pub in piu' di 3?   :Laughing:   :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Question: 

----------

## Aleksandra

Ahhahah mi sta girando la testa a seguire questo post!  :Very Happy: 

Allora propostona (che magari riesco a fare un salto per aperitivo anche io):

Domani sera (cosi' c'e' anche coda) + mercoledi' o giovedi' (cosi' c'e' anche randomaze? e coda lo tiriamo giu' dal letto!), tanto per aggirare un po' l'ostacolo week end che anche per me e' un po' problematico!

Ah io ci sono (forse) a condizione che ci sia anche Shev   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Allora propostona (che magari riesco a fare un salto per aperitivo anche io):

 

chissà perché ero convinto che fossi di terni o giu' di li'.... ah, ecco: perché non avevi detto di essere di milano, nell'atro post  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Domani sera (cosi' c'e' anche coda)

 

Ottimo!

 *Quote:*   

> + mercoledi' o giovedi' (cosi' c'e' anche randomaze? e coda lo tiriamo giu' dal letto!)

 

vabbe', ci provo anche intra-settimanale.... ma sicuramente dormiro'   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ah io ci sono (forse) a condizione che ci sia anche Shev  :lol

 

P.S.: tranquillo, Akiross anche se fosse il 6, potrei passare dopo teatro per portarti a casuccia (tanto la mia ragazza é di rho, quindi la strada sarebbe la stessa)  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Ah io ci sono (forse) a condizione che ci sia anche Shev  

 

 :Razz: 

Per coerenza ripeto qui quanto già detto in pvt o in altro topic: sono in un periodo incasinato, quindi non vi posso dare disponibilità certe. Per questo sto seguendo con interesse il topic in attesa che decidiate giorno e luogo dell'incontro, se potrò venire lo farò sicuramente.

/me che continua a lurkare

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   + mercoledi' o giovedi' (cosi' c'e' anche randomaze? e coda lo tiriamo giu' dal letto!) 
> 
> vabbe', ci provo anche intra-settimanale.... ma sicuramente dormiro'  
> 
> 

 

Facendo l'aperitivo infrasettimanale non hai la scusa per dormire. Puoi sempre ritirarti alle 20.30 ed essere puntuale alle 22.00 nel tuo letto   :Wink: 

----------

## Aleksandra

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> chissà perché ero convinto che fossi di terni o giu' di li'.... ah, ecco: perché non avevi detto di essere di milano, nell'atro post 
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:   ho votato ma non postato non mi pareva fosse necessario

----------

## cerri

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> chissà perché ero convinto che fossi di terni o giu' di li'.... ah, ecco: perché non avevi detto di essere di milano, nell'atro post 

 

Ecco... chissà perchè   :Shocked: 

----------

## codadilupo

Allora (che come quindi é conclusivo): siccome quando sei arrivata qui sul forum, m'era parso di capire che tu e cerri vi conosceste molto bene, devo aver pensato che cio' fosse dovuto al fatto che vi conoscevate *da prima* di gentoo... non avendo avuto smentite a riguardo questa *bugia* si dev'essere consolidata... tutto qui   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## Aleksandra

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Allora (che come quindi é conclusivo): siccome quando sei arrivata qui sul forum, m'era parso di capire che tu e cerri vi conosceste molto bene, devo aver pensato che cio' fosse dovuto al fatto che vi conoscevate *da prima* di gentoo... non avendo avuto smentite a riguardo questa *bugia* si dev'essere consolidata... tutto qui  
> 
> Coda

 

Ahahah no no la conoscenza e' postuma (sgrat), ma il fatto che mi abbia dato ragione sin dal primo post ha consolidato questa amicizia   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> siccome quando sei arrivata qui sul forum, m'era parso di capire che tu e cerri vi conosceste molto bene, devo aver pensato che cio' fosse dovuto al fatto che vi conoscevate *da prima* di gentoo... non avendo avuto smentite a riguardo questa *bugia* si dev'essere consolidata... tutto qui 

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  So solo una cosa in più di voi che voi umani non sapete...

----------

## anborn

Scusate.. non vorrei rovinare i vostri discorsi "De natura amicitiae".. però abbiamo un Gentoo pub da metter su!  :Twisted Evil: 

Quindi, tornando al Gentoo pub:

La proposta di Aleksandra non é affatto male.. anche se ha 2 limiti:

non tutti quelli che han dato disponibilità riusciranno ad organizzarsi per domani... e inoltre il fare il secondo appuntamento infrasettimanale tiene dentro alcuni lasciandone fuori altri...

Morale... riprendo la proposta di b10m e ve la butto lì:

Facciamo DOMANI E IL 6! 

Vi pregherei di essere abbastanza decisi nel dire "Io ci sono domani e/o il 6" o "Io ci sono domani ma nn il 6" o "Io ci sono solo il 6".. Ok??

Quindi, di fatto il 6 rimane fisso come data.. e proviamo a fare un'anteprima anche domani, con quelli che ci sono (Coda non hai scuse..  :Razz:  ).

Anb

----------

## cerri

Il 6 è interessante...

----------

## Aleksandra

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Scusate.. non vorrei rovinare i vostri discorsi "De natura amicitiae".. però abbiamo un Gentoo pub da metter su! 
> 
> 

 

perdono  :Embarassed: 

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Quindi, tornando al Gentoo pub:
> 
> La proposta di Aleksandra non é affatto male.. anche se ha 2 limiti:
> 
> non tutti quelli che han dato disponibilità riusciranno ad organizzarsi per domani... e inoltre il fare il secondo appuntamento infrasettimanale tiene dentro alcuni lasciandone fuori altri...
> ...

 

Il motivo per cui proponevo un infrasettimanale era proprio per non escludere nessuno   :Shocked:  Per quello che mi riguarda non so ancora se vado via questo we o il prossimo.. quindi per ora passo!

----------

## randomaze

Quoto:

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Io NON ci sono domani e il 6

 

EDIT: Ok sono un pirla  :Embarassed:  , oltre a fare lo splendido con quote dovrei leggere bene quello che sto scrivendo.

La verità é:

NON ci sono domani e NON ci sono il 6.

----------

## codadilupo

Allora, io ci sono domani, senza nessunissimo problema.

Per il 6, reitero - nel caso akiross abbia dubbi - fatemi sapere comunque luogo e ora: male che va, faccio un salto prima o dopo *il maestro e margherita* (che vi consiglio, come libro, e, perché no?, anche a teatro (chissà come faranno a rappresentare i sabba di streghe e diavoli tutti gnudi... bah!))

Coda

----------

## koma

ANNUNCIO tipo PADRE:

*.*DlinDlon*.* Causa punizione non sarà possibile uscire da torino fino al 2005 mettetevi l'anima in pace *.* DlinDlon*.*

FIGLIO(koma): Ma papino! Prometto che non ti buco + il pc!

PADRE: E' l'ultima volta che spegni tutti i computer dell'azienda!!

FIGLIO(koma): ok papà

/me tira giù la testa roima che gli tolga pure quella

----------

## cerri

 :Shocked:  Da sysadmin che sono, ti avrei strozzato con il cavo di rete.

----------

## b10m

Se qulcuno ha bisogno un passaggio nei DINTORNI di Monza io mi rendo disponibile... pero' non ho capito quando, stiamo andando con troppi post OT. Per la corrispondenza privata usate "pm" se no non si capisce piu' niente

----------

## m.mascherpa

io purtroppo non ci sono domani,

resto, spero per il 6  :Smile: 

----------

## anborn

Allora.. cerchiamo di raccapezzolarci... :O  

Lista per SABATO 28 (guardando l'ora.. oggi!)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Anborn
> 
> - Coda
> ...

 

Lista per SABATO 6 (tra una settimana..)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Anborn
> 
> - B10m
> ...

 

Spero di non aver fatto troppo casino...

Ora.. se ho dimenticato qualcuno e/o qualcuno entra e/o esce dalla lista.. beh, quoti la lista e si aggiunga.

In tutto ciò abbiamo sempre in panca, pronto ad entrare in zona cesarini, Shev, che ci farà sapere solo all'ultimo.

Nel frattempo abbiamo perso Randomaze (a cui chiedo scusa per non essere riuscito a sistemare il Gentoo pub in modo che fosse presente anche lui).

Detto questo... vi ricordo anche luogo e ora:

Alle 18:15 (max ritardo consentito senza preavviso 15min) all'entrata di Staz.Garibald. Il posto é raggiungibile in treno (FS fermata Milano Garibaldi), in metrò (MM2 verde fermata Garibaldi) e in tram (tram 29/30 quelli della circonvalla interna). Per quanto riguarda le macchine.. si DOVREBBE poter porcheggiare lì al parcheggio della stazione.. anche se non garantisco, in caso contrario potremmo sempre pensare di lasciare le macchine in doppia fila finché non ci siamo tutti, poi tirar su le macchine e andare a farci il nostro benedetto aperitivo.

Sicuramente ho dimenticato qualcosa ma non importa, vorrà dire che domani in giornata controllerò ben bene il forum per tener d'occhio le eventuali modifiche.

Ciao (e a domani!)

Anb

----------

## b10m

Visto che mancano meno di 12 h mi piacerebbe sapere q.sa x questa sera, cosi' mi organizzo...

----------

## anborn

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Visto che mancano meno di 12 h mi piacerebbe sapere q.sa x questa sera, cosi' mi organizzo...

 

Arghh.. l'avevo dato per scontato, scusatemi...

Il Gentoo pub sarà SIA stasera SIA sabato prossimo!

Anb

----------

## b10m

Ok... speriamo di non essere solo noi 2. Considerando che dalla stazione non ci passa molta gente come facciamo a riconoscerci? X me e' facile: sono bello  :Razz:  (naturalmente scherzo). Se qualcuno conosce bene il posto c'e' un 'edicola, una statua... un qualcosa da prendere come riferimento?

----------

## akiross

ok, io ci sono sta sera, se non ho intoppi

prendo il treno Legnano - p.ta Garibaldi delle 17:32, senza intoppi arrivo alle 17:57  :Very Happy:  ma sapete... con trenitalia non si e' mai sicuri  :Very Happy: 

Comunque... sono alto, pantaloni neri e giaccetta in pelle, capelli cortissimi (appena tagliati  :Very Happy: )

Certamente vi riconoscero' prima che voi mi vediate, ma visto che sono timido   :Embarassed:  alle 18:10 gridate in coro "AAAKIIIIROOOOOS" che mi faccio vivo  :Very Happy: 

E poi entrata di pt. Garibaldi, quale?? cioe'... la parte del parcheggio e della metro o quella dei treni? no perche' nno sono cosi' pratico di milano  :Very Happy: 

ciauz!

----------

## m.mascherpa

Ho inviato una segnalazione alla GWN per l'appuntamento

di sabato 6, così magari riusciamo a raccogliere

altri appassionati  :Smile: 

a presto

----------

## anborn

 *Akiross wrote:*   

> E poi entrata di pt. Garibaldi, quale?? cioe'... la parte del parcheggio e della metro o quella dei treni? no perche' nno sono cosi' pratico di milano

 

Entrata della stazione. Ve la descrivo un attimo.. almeno avete in mente il posto:

```

treni... treni... treni...

-------ai treni------------

      grande spiazzo

M

-----------|        |---------

-----------|      x|---------

M

       taxi     taxi

PARCHEGGIO STAZIONE

```

Ok, allora, posto che sono un artista  :Cool: 

Le "M" sono le scale del metrò, e la x é dove ci troviamo noi.

In quel punto c'é un passaggio molto largo, al coperto.

Purtroppo non ci sono gran punti di riferimento.. 

Anb

PS.  *m.mascherpa wrote:*   

> Ho inviato una segnalazione alla GWN per l'appuntamento
> 
> di sabato 6, così magari riusciamo a raccogliere
> 
> altri appassionati

 

Grande!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

per riconoscerci non c'e' problema: facciamo come ho fatto io per il GDay di venezia (quando shev era in ritardo di mezz'ora, e non sapevo piu' se sarebbe venuto): andiamo in giro con dei cartelli con su scritto "

Anborn"  "Akiross" "b10m" etc... dovreste vedere le facce della gente quando andavo in giro col cartello "Shev" tutti a leggere, e nessuno a capire   :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## b10m

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> andiamo in giro con dei cartelli con su scritto "
> 
> Anborn"  "Akiross" "b10m" etc... dovreste vedere le facce della gente quando andavo in giro col cartello "Shev" tutti a leggere, e nessuno a capire  
> 
> Coda

 

Un applauso   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

Purtroppo io non ci sarò il 6.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## leon_73

Ciao a tutti.

Mi aggiungete alla serata del 6

Ciao e a presto

Leo

----------

## codadilupo

sorry, sono arrivato in ritardo e non vi ho visti   :Embarassed: 

Mi dispiace soprattuto per akiross... spero che tu abbia trovato un passaggio alternativo !

A questo punto, non posso mancare almeno per un saluto, il 6.

Rilancio anche la proposto di aleksandra dell'infrasettimanale, e le cedo la palla, per l'organizzazione.

Coda, con il capo pieno di cenere

----------

## alexerre

Ciao raga,

allora com'è andato il primo meeting?

Per l'incontro infrasettimanale sono molto tentato..Se organizzate qualcosa fatemi sapere...

Ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

We!

Io sono appena rincasato  :Very Happy: 

mi ha portato a casa b10m, sulla sua bat-mobile, e' stato molto cortese.

abbiamo fatto un po' di casini per l'incontro... ci siamo visti io e anborn subito, poi abbiamo aspettato 3/4 d'ora per accorgerci di b10m che era li da piu' di un'ora!

La serata e' stata davvero interessante e piacevole, spero di poter venire sabato prossimo  :Very Happy: 

Che dire... risultato della serata: Lo rifarei volentieri  :Very Happy: 

se poi c'e' qualcun'altro meglio, alla fine siamo andati in un bar e una pizzeria molto vicini a porta garibaldi....

per sabato prossimo pero' abbiamo concluso che e' meglio se ci organizziamo meglio (un punto di incontro ben definito, visto che la mappa era un po' toppata  :Wink:  e magari scambiarci dei contatti tipo cell o simili)

Ciauz!

----------

## anborn

Io rincaso or ora.. dopo aver accompagnato Aki insieme a B10m (W la bat-mobile   :Very Happy:   ).

Confermo quanto detto da Akiross: la serata é stata veramente bella!  :Very Happy: 

Per quanto riguarda la precisione della mappa... devo quantomeno tirarmi una sprangata in quel posto: centrava veramente poco con la realtà del posto..  :Crying or Very sad: 

La prossima la faccio perfetta!  :Wink: 

Per quanto riguarda il prossimo appuntamento: io, sinceramente, eviterei di farlo infrasettimanale.. almeno per 2 motivi: ci sarebbe meno tempo per organizzarsi, e ci sono parecchi di noi che hanno sveglie molto preste la mattina... quindi.. teniamo sabato 6..

Aggiorno la lista dei presenti per sabato:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Anborn
> 
> - B10m
> ...

 

Il posto precisissimo per il ritrovo già ce l'ho in testa.. ve lo posto in settimana.

Ciao

Anb

PS= @Coda... noi siamo stati lì fino alle 18:45... dov'eri??? Ti abbiam dato per disperso..   :Confused: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *anborn wrote:*   

> PS= @Coda... noi siamo stati lì fino alle 18:45... dov'eri??? Ti abbiam dato per disperso..  

 

Io sono arrivato davanti all'entrata di garibaldi proprio alle 18.45 con la panda blu, parcheggiata al volo (davanti a un baracchino). Appena sceso dall'auto ho notato tre tipi piu'ttosto alti, un biondo e due castani... che si son girati a guardarmi un paio di volte.... ma non ho fatto in tempo a raggiungerli per chiedere se fossestati voi, che son spariti....

Io ero con giacca di pelle e occhiali (il resto, piu' o meno, come in foto  :Wink: )

Coda

----------

## akiross

Eravamo noi  :Neutral: 

Ecco, allora il tipo che mi sembrava "un po troppo vecchio per essere Coda" eri tu  :Sad: 

ieri avevo l'occhio stanco... non vedevo a 10 metri  :Smile: 

vabe, potevi seguirci  :Smile: 

ciauz!

----------

## codadilupo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Ecco, allora il tipo che mi sembrava "un po troppo vecchio per essere Coda" eri tu 

 

ehmmm... la foto dell'avatar é del secondo anno di università  :Wink: 

Ma non sono cambiato poi molto, dai  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> vabe, potevi seguirci 

 

E' che vi ho persi subito !

Dai, la prossima di sicuro  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## b10m

Vi dico solo che:

1) sono arrivato a casa alle 2.30 am e alle 6 am sono partito per brescia   :Shocked: 

2) sto ancora cercando di smaltire l'alcol in corpo   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mojito

+ Mojito

+ Bottiglia di rosso (ottimo, l'ho scelto io   :Laughing:   )

+ Limoncello

+ Limoncello

=    :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Ma bbbbeati voi...

----------

## MyZelF

Dove sono le foto???   :Laughing: 

----------

## akiross

Quali ti interessano?

Abbiamo:

1. Quelle di me che me la faccio addosso perche' a Milano guidano come pazzi

2. Quella di B10m incazzato perche' non arrivavamo

3. L'espressione di b10m quando ha saputo che ad anborn era caduta la cicca in macchina

4. Anborn che rollava le sigarette (ammirevole... il primo che vedo che non mette sostanze stupefacenti nelle cartine) e ci metteva piu' tempo a farle che a fumarle  :Very Happy: 

no mi spiace, non ne abbiam fatte  :Sad: 

sabato prossimo c'e' qualcuno con la fotocamera?

----------

## cerri

Tutte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## b10m

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sabato prossimo c'e' qualcuno con la fotocamera?

 

Io l'avevo anche ieri in macchina... pero' mi sono dimenticato. X domenica prox non c'e' problema, me la lego alla giacca

----------

## anborn

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Io l'avevo anche ieri in macchina... pero' mi sono dimenticato

 

Beh, é più che comprensibile.. l'unico pensiero che avevi in testa, all'inizio della serata, era: "Dove cazz sono quei rincoglioniti!?"  :Razz:   :Wink: 

Anb

----------

## leo

Ciao ragazzi,

ho letto il post un po' tardi...

Vi siete trovati il 28 o ci si trova il 6?

Mi riassumete ora e luogo esatto? Scusate ma non ho tempo di rileggere tutto il post...

Tnx

Leo

----------

## anborn

Noi ci siamo trovati il 28,

e ci troveremo anche il 6  :Very Happy: 

Le indicazioni e le "iscrizioni" sono sull'altro topic: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=143669

Già che ci sono chiedo scusa ai moderatori per il doppio topic.. giustificabile solo con un: "due raduni, due topic". Per me questo topic si può chiudere senza problemi (lasciate aperto l'altro).

Anb

----------

